# ONR 1BM Grit guard?



## mattyh2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

So do you use a grit guard with ONR?


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Yes. But mainly because I've had one for years and it lives in the bucket so not using it means taking it out and putting it away.

If I didn't have one, I'm dubious whether it would bother me into buying one. I see the bits sitting at the bottom of the bucket and my mitt tends not to venture near it so I doesn't seem to be a necessity.


----------



## torkertony (Jan 9, 2013)

Personally, I don't think there is a need. Only use the top few inches of water to rinse your mitt/sponge/mf cloth and you should be alright.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Not used one but equally I am not against them


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

Will do no harm to have one, but my sponge never touches the bottom of the bucket anyway.


----------

